# First steps in making my first Fursona?



## Troxt (Mar 6, 2016)

Well, I want to create my first fursona, basically. And one problem I'm running into is making it unique.
I don't have much, but what I do have about it right now is:
Name: Troxt
Characteristics/Personality: Random, Funny, laughs at almost everything
Appearance: Fox, always wears a hoodie

Now that's all I have for it and (at least to me) it looks like it needs some work. I was wondering if you guys could help me make him more unique. Especially on the appearance side, because just a fox is really bland. Maybe if there's also some other aspects that I don't have anything for (which there is most likely going to be, looking at the small amount I have as of now).

Thanks!

EDIT: I read the comments and I think maybe fixed the 'unique' pet peeve of mine. I though it would be cool if (As Sforzie said) his tail was a different color. So I thought that his ears and tail could be tipped blue and he could have just some minor accessory differences like: [updating an old one] a grey hoodie, blue bracelet(s) on his left hand, maybe like white sweatpants, etc. That's all I have though of as of now, what are your thoughts on these?


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 6, 2016)

Well, it doesn't have to be super unique and complicated. Not every fursona has to be nine colors with spots and stripes and whatnot. If your first instinct is fox in a hoodie, then that's fine. Maybe elaborate more on the general foxiness. What kind of fox is he? There are a dozen or more sorts of foxes. Is he the normal coloration for that particular type of fox? Maybe he's normal but the tip of his tail is purple for some reason. What color are his eyes? What does his hoodie look like? Flesh your fox out with basic details that would distinguish him from foxes of his type. (Remember, the more complicated you make your fursona, the more expensive it can be to get art and whatnot made of them.) Once you get that down, and get more comfortable with your new fox friend, then you can worry about sprucing him up more.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 6, 2016)

I can think of few ways to make your fursona unique.

One way to make your fursona unique is look at other people fursonas see if there's are key features you recognize  as common and try to add or subtract a to your design. For example, if you wanted to make a fox fursonas you have look up others fox fursonas, take notes on you like or don't like from them, possibly 5 each, and then make your fursonas using what you think will work for you. You'll still have make a few drafts to make sure that your fursona doesn't look like you copy a simular design but that can be easy to do if keep open mind on making something unique you came up with.

Another way is to try to come up a theme for your fursona that you like and take to rhe extreme one draft at time. Like say you like punk rock and you wanted to your fursona's design. You take things that like in a punk rock in general from clothes, body language, hair styles you like to see on your fursona. Then you just you create draft drawing with you have in mind, then create 2 or more draft with similar designs but you  either add something  new that was absent from the original design and keep doing so until you feel you taken it enough. Then you choose the draft that you think is the right extreme for you. 

Possibly the easiest way to design your fursona is to just make a design that base on their love of animal they like. Choose a animal that you like the most and really think of why you like animal. How dose that relate to you? For example, a lot of people choose foxes  because the fox is related to beauty, the supernatural and intelligence, so they make a fursona using those themes. But doesn't mean that have to keep the same anthropomorphic design that you see in most fox design you can take the features and add things that highlight those key features. Like adding a three eye to fit the supernatural theme of the fox, or adding bird wings for beauty, or give you fursona a book to keep the intelligence, etc. 

The most important thing to keep mind is that you have fun making your fursona, you like seeing it in action when it's finished, and that your design is not absolute. You can mix and match what whatever you as you want as long as you enjoy did it. I hope that helps? Your not the first with this problem.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 6, 2016)

Dack Applewold is actually the _fourth _in a series of characters I sketched up while creating my fursona/designing my fursuit.

First one was Headshot the Zapdos, a longtime partner of mine in the Pokemon games (had him since FireRed version). I hit a wall designing a fursuit out of his species, so I free drew over a picture of me and then Trey the Zebrahound became a thing.





I didn't know how I was gonna do Trey's Mohawk/mane, (and besides, I don't consider myself hound-like) so I drew another Fursona, Dack Version 1.




I wasn't keen on Dack V1's dark color scheme (Maroon and darker purple) so I redrew Dack to be more Vulpine with a more natural color scheme (though keeping the purple accents and hair) so Dack Applewold was born




As Dack the Fox.

Basically, I kept redrawing until I was happy.


----------



## Troxt (Mar 6, 2016)

Edited main post.


----------



## Troxt (Mar 6, 2016)

Now I can't draw, so I took the cheap way out and used pixels (even then it's horrid), but here is somekind of thing to help visualize it.


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Mar 7, 2016)

Troxt said:


> Now I can't draw, so I took the cheap way out and used pixels (even then it's horrid), but here is somekind of thing to help visualize it.



It's not a bad first attempt with pixels! I've seen a lot of tail dips and ear dips to make someone's sona look unique, but why not consider some more interesting features like dichromatic eyes or markings on the face or body? Usually those changes in fur pattern or color swaps can help make a character unique to you!


----------



## Troxt (Mar 8, 2016)

Moderator-Gazelle said:


> It's not a bad first attempt with pixels! I've seen a lot of tail dips and ear dips to make someone's sona look unique, but why not consider some more interesting features like dichromatic eyes or markings on the face or body? Usually those changes in fur pattern or color swaps can help make a character unique to you!


The eyes sounds like a great idea, and I'll look into some other things as well to help. Thanks!


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 9, 2016)

you could also fuse it a bit. Add different parts form other animals. I'm a shiba inu with small dragon wings.


----------



## Paradox13 (Mar 10, 2016)

I used to always want to make a fursona that was unique and stood out from the rest. But its not always an appearence that make us unique. Its our behavior.

During your fursona creation, I say dont try to make him physically different. Its a fursona... Furry persona. Perhaps try making him like you. Have a scar or freckles or whatever.. Then make your fursona represent you.

Have a habit, or a passion or any other distinctive personality trait, give it to the fox. You yourself are unique. Maybe bring that to the table?


----------

